# Later logan 10&11" lathe left qc gear box lever



## ddushane (Jan 30, 2013)

Any body got an extra one of these that they're tripping over that I can take off there hands? I'd hate for someone to get injured while dodging it )  I found the right handed one & bought it today but no luck with the left one, I guess I need to get the lathe home really give it a once over before spending too much, Might need the whole quick change gear box. Not sure yet. 


P.S.  another question, showing my ignorance again, seem to do that quite often, are the levers on the logan quick change gear box's the same right & left ? looking at an image on google of the gearbox upside down they appear to be the same. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Dwayne


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 30, 2013)

They are the same on my 10" Logan but I can't say about the 11".  I seem to recall seeing some that are different - not sure whether it was an 11" or just a different year/version of a 10".

Sorry, I know that's not much help.

Steve


----------



## Kevinb71 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 10" 1875 Logan. The lever do have a right and left hand, but it is mostly a boss that keeps the lever from going too far "outboard". You could probably make a spacer for the opposite side and mill off the other. It may not even bother though there is (supposed to be) a pin in the middle that may prevent engagement in one speed. A couple of pics of mine. In the pictures they are actually swapped side to side from how they go in the gear box.


----------



## stonehands (Jan 30, 2013)

Dwayne,Need a part number-my bookshelf is missing a Logan section. I have one here that looks the same but it has a PN that looks early Clausing to me. My Logan parts all seem to start LA something on the part.Give me some numbers and I'll look.--David


----------



## Kevinb71 (Jan 30, 2013)

LA-1203 if it's like the one I posted the picture of.


----------



## ddushane (Jan 30, 2013)

I ended up buying two today that are the same, I was just afraid of not finding any, and after looking closer realized there were a right and left but thought the same thing that Kevin said about a spacer & milling or grinding off the one not needed. Then ones I bought say LA-1204, Both were listed on ebay as 
[h=1]LATER LOGAN 10&11" LATHE RIGHT QC GEAR BOX LEVER LA-1204
[/h]


Hope I didn't waste my money getting them, paid $50 for the gray one & $45 for the green one plus $5.00 for shipping on each.


----------



## Kevinb71 (Jan 31, 2013)

The Logans are good machines. There's still alot of parts out there for them if you have a bit of time to look on Ebay etc. There aren't as many of them as the Southbend's, but still good machines. There's a guy on Ebay by the handle of Trikerdad that has alot of the change gears and he has some used parts from time to time. He has been to-notch to deal with as well. Good luck and don't forget "We like pictures" of your new acquisition.


----------



## ddushane (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll get some as soon as I can & get them posted.


----------



## stonehands (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry, sold the one you needed @2 weeks ago(no foolin,I checked-right # and everything) the one I have is an early Clausing. Sorry about being no help. The school systems moved their lathes to auction with forklifts,made for a shortage of levers and hand wheels.--David


----------

